# The Church | I Wasn't Dead in the Center...



## D-B-J (Sep 8, 2015)

Here's a frame from the wedding I second shot on Saturday. 

I think I was maybe a half a foot off to the right... damn! I tried so hard to center myself for this shot...




_RSP7966-Edit by f_one_eight, on Flickr

Cheers!
Jake


----------



## waday (Sep 8, 2015)

It's ruined now. You might as well delete it.  Kidding. It's a very nice shot! 

Heh, the disproportionate sides... That was like my wedding. The wife had 200+ people show up. I had about 16.


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 8, 2015)

Can you have them get married again and reshoot?


----------



## sm4him (Sep 8, 2015)

Looks pretty durn good to me!


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 8, 2015)

The people more spread out and the train of her wedding dress is making it lean to the left 

Nice shot!


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 8, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> The people more spread out and the train of her wedding dress is making it lean to the left
> 
> Nice shot!



I know, I really wish the distribution of people was more homogeneous... But I'm a scientist, so I know distributions of a population are never perfect!

Cheers!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 9, 2015)

Your dead on center, the church settled.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## CDascalu (Sep 9, 2015)

D-B-J said:


> Here's a frame from the wedding I second shot on Saturday.
> 
> I think I was maybe a half a foot off to the right... damn! I tried so hard to center myself for this shot...
> 
> ...



I believe that this is a fantastic image!


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 9, 2015)

D-B-J said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > The people more spread out and the train of her wedding dress is making it lean to the left
> ...



In my opinion, it tells more of a story with the attendee distribution as it is.


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 9, 2015)

D-B-J said:


> I know, I really wish the distribution of people was more homogeneous... But I'm a scientist, so I know distributions of a population are never perfect!


They just want to sneak out quicker.


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 9, 2015)

BTW, Great picture

On pictures like this I've turned on my ViewFinder Grid Display lines and used those to line things up.  Works like a charm.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 9, 2015)

It's not that noticeable, it's a pretty cool photo. I can see it in the emblems on the walls on each side of the photo so I'd probably crop slightly to get rid of those, and in the windows where you can see the cross to the right and not to the left (I'd try to not have that cross showing).

I might too think about the bottom edge, I thought at first there was somebody down there at the back with a camera then realized it's just the way they're on their elbows. I'd probably play around with cropping just above the heads to clean up that edge, or even maybe up to the next row of people and crop just above those heads (if you can eliminate that row).


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 9, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> BTW, Great picture
> 
> On pictures like this I've turned on my ViewFinder Grid Display lines and used those to line things up.  Works like a charm.



Ya know, I did all that.  But now I can see the lights on the middle left and right on the windows... and they are in different positions! I was so focused on the center line that I didn't pay much attention to my left and right edges..

Thanks for the kind words!
Jake


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 9, 2015)

It's not off. Maybe some lens distortion but on center if you tag the hanging light at the alter and measure the corners. Geez, the building is not gonna be square anyway. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## proshotimaging (Sep 10, 2015)

It can be hard to centre the camera in an aisle. Knowing thus I tend to shoot from close to the floor and deliberately off centre.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------

